

A better way to pay workers - pyduan
http://www.newyorker.com/online/blogs/currency/2014/01/a-better-way-to-pay-workers.html

======
pjene
> The aim is to create a culture of coöperation that favors collective well-
> being over self-interest.

(sic)

Fascinating.

Anyway. This is collectivism .

